#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  92nd Oscar Awards - List of all Oscar Winning Movies and Download Links

## Beacon

✪ Movie Name: Parasite (2019) [Best Film, Best Director, Best International Feature Film and, Best Original Screenplay]
Direct Download Link: _https://bit.ly/2wcJir4_
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/38kuWDe*




✪ Movie Name: Joker (2019) [Best Actor and Best Original Score]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/39uLNmM*
Google Drive Share Link: *https://bit.ly/39tkadR*



✪ Movie Name: Judy (2019) [Best Actress]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2UOkD6i*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/3bAHGr9*



✪ Movie Name: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood (2019
[Best Co-Actor and Best Production Design]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/3bBKwMS*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/2uI1Lex*



✪ Movie Name: Marriage Story (2019) [Best co-star]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2Soozt4*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/39vlXzg*




✪ Movie Name: Jojo Rabbit (2019) [Best Adapted Screen Play]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2uHYlsd*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/2uwjNRa*


✪ Movie Name: Ford v Ferrari (2019) [Best film editing and best sound editing]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2UNhjby*
Google Drive Share Link: *https://bit.ly/2OJhbpR*



✪ Movie Name: Rocketman (2019) [Best Original Code]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2tRF2fH*



✪ Movie Name: 1917 (2019) [Best Cinematography, Best Sound Mixing and Best Visual Effects]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/31Q8TS8*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/2UMBgiE*




✪ Movie Name: Toy Story 4 (2019) [Best Animated Feature Film]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/3budduW*


✪ Movie Name: Bombshell (2019) [Best Makeup & Hairstyles]
Direct download link: *https://bit.ly/2UNXXDs*
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/2vp3a9Y*





✪ Movie Name: Little Women (2019) [Best Costume Design]
Direct download link: _https://bit.ly/2tQpMQc_
Google Drive share link: *https://bit.ly/31SOD2n*




Watch good cinemas, share your cinematic thoughts

----------

